# Jeremy Clarkson ,BBC Should Apologise for offensive show, India tells BBC



## freshseasons (Jan 12, 2012)

> LONDON: India has demanded an apology from the BBC over its presenter Jeremy Clarkson mocking Indian culture during a Christmas special programme while driving around the country, calling it a "breach" of agreement.
> 
> Clarkson, one of the highest paid BBC presenters known for his controversial comments, presented the Top Gear programme, which since its broadcast prompted several complaints and allegations of racism.
> 
> ...



 Source: Apologise for offensive show, India tells BBC - The Times of India

    If anyone watched the episode i am sure one would think otherwise. What does it take for us to laugh at ourselves.Especially when there is so much to laugh about.Not that whatever was dished on the show was out of context or in-factual.


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2012)

good stuff.


			
				Sudhir said:
			
		

> Congress should be BANNED in India as a Terrorist group. Because they have failed to protect the people of India for the last 65-years. They are pro Pakistan. Take some action on people like Arundati Roy and Geelani for giving pro-Pakistan speeches.





			
				G Srinivas said:
			
		

> the bbc should throw this man apologise to india, if they donot do it india withdraw its ambassador from UK, and BAN BBC from India and throw it out. BBC you are acting as General Dawyer, your actions are worst than talibans and other terrorists shame on you





			
				Krishanu majumdar said:
			
		

> My dear high comminioner do us a favour, ask for the kohinoor diamond and other valuable stuffs that the british looted for 200 years, then ask for apology for the 200 years of looting and torture, then and only then if you get back all of it, the start running behind a TV show and seriously if TV show is the issue, XFiles season 8 episode 10 telecast on January 21, 2001 is a better example. Atleast BBC was honest in what they showed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2012)

Haven't seen the show but let me guess a few yindans acted precious when bitter reality was thrown on their face coupled with british humour? Typical yindans indeed.

Some hilarious comments there. Typical yindans.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 13, 2012)

yh i watched it guess they  were frustrated with the indians taking up their jobs in the UK and after all jeremy is know for his racial slur who represents a despicable english muff,and the banner tactically placed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2012)

Media on Racism: Part 1 – Churnalism « N E W S â€¢ F R A M E S â€¢ â€¢ â€¢ â€¢ â€¢

Check out first part (ignore second part unless you follow football)

Apparently they had similar comments on Mexicans as well. Not sure the comments on Indian is similar, though my first bet would be overreaction from here.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 13, 2012)

I was going to write something but this has been put in much better words.


> My dear high comminioner do us a favour, ask for the kohinoor diamond and other valuable stuffs that the british looted for 200 years, then ask for apology for the 200 years of looting and torture, then and only then if you get back all of it, the start running behind a TV show and seriously if TV show is the issue, XFiles season 8 episode 10 telecast on January 21, 2001 is a better example. Atleast BBC was honest in what they showed.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmm...what are we discussing here?

If I call you a "moron" and you get offended, then you have every right to demand an apology from me. If you don't then we can both laugh it off. (of course I will keep calling you moron and one day it will piss you off and then again you will ultimately ask for a *magical* "sorry" duh!)

Now even if you are a moron, it doesn't give me a right to call you a "moron". 

That is what this is. 



Spoiler



"You" in this context is a hypothetical person and not you as such. Your Eng teacher was wrong! 


Spoiler



Seriously I am not calling you a moron, I am referring to a third person "you"



Spoiler



Still don't believe me. Now in a few days I will come back to read this post and then think why am I calling myself a moron. Now why would I do that. I wouldn't. Same applies to you to. Duh!



Spoiler



At this point I don't care



Spoiler






> What does it take for us to laugh at ourselves.Especially when there is so much to laugh about.


















Can we now move on...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 15, 2012)

moved on.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 16, 2012)

YINDAAAAN RAAAAAAGE!!!!!!

stuck up self righteous hypocrites babbling about a comedy show.

they are very adept at fawning over foreign delegates, but take offense at a simple joke.

lol, what a touchy community of shameless twats.

also, we need more monty python and dr who
demand it from the british (im amazed they shed their upper lip when making these)


----------



## Sarath (Jan 16, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> moved on.



See this ^^^


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know if we Indians have it in us inherently or that we have become like this owing to our education system (I think).

Look at this page from Uncyclopedia, for instance:

Mahatma Gandhi - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia

and its corresponding talk page:

Talk:Mahatma Gandhi - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia

Its uncyclopedia, not wikipedia, yet on reading something like this, we explode. It is sad to see such closed mindedness in the majority of our population. Everyone is entitled to express their opinion. One persons opinion of things does not manifest to make it so.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 17, 2012)

^ I would say it's a little immature, without taking a dig at you, to come to a conclusion on a global scale without comparing the population trends, cultures, way of thinking etc. 

I am not blaming you, I used to do the same until recently. I only recently realised, "only we Indians" is another ignorant statement as no one actually has gone out and compared people's nature etc and come to that conclusion. 

Of course if your work for WHO and such agencies and involve in large scale mobilisation and interact with different cultures, then I will shut up!


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 17, 2012)

read the page on pakistanis on Encyclopedia Dramatica, you will forgive them for all their sins.

i will NOT link the site, as its nsfw.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2012)

Sarath said:


> ^ I would say it's a little immature, without taking a dig at you, to come to a conclusion on a global scale without comparing the population trends, cultures, way of thinking etc.
> 
> I am not blaming you, I used to do the same until recently. I only recently realised, "only we Indians" is another ignorant statement as no one actually has gone out and compared people's nature etc and come to that conclusion.
> 
> Of course if your work for WHO and such agencies and involve in large scale mobilisation and interact with different cultures, then I will shut up!



Of course, I know that there is a varied mindset regarding such things across all the people of the world. Since this page is about the reactions of indians, I thought to make this a point.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 18, 2012)

Discussing about how humans react etc is never accurate and is too daunting. Almost anything you say can be proved right and at the same time can be proved wrong. 

I anyways don't see much purpose of this thread now.


----------

